
Microsoft patents 'navigating paginated content in page-based increments' - nickb
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,415,666.PN.&OS=PN/7,415,666&RS=PN/7,415,666
======
jws
Surely this is part of a plan to prove the inanity of software patents in
order to have them all thrown out.

I mean... they can't be serious, can they?

If you ask a programmer to implement a "page down" function, they have to make
a couple decisions that can lead to what... three possible sane outcomes? This
is one of the outcomes.

    
    
       * Am I talking screen page or document page?
       * Do I leave a little bit of overlap for context?
       * If there are multiple document pages on the screen, do I just go one or do I skip past all the ones that have already been displayed?
       * If there are fractional document pages on the screen, do I skip past the undisplayed portion?
    

Document,No,Just one,N/A = patent.

I wonder if they covered the other 87.5% of the solution space in other
filings.

